# Kate's summer entertaining menu & recipes



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

Our back yard faces where the city does its annual July 4 Fireworks display, so every year we have anywhere from 30-60 people at our house to watch. Everyone brings food, but I have a basic menu of easy, make-ahead things I always supply. Here it is:MENUunchiced teasodasfruit kabobskielbasa marinateherb cheese/ crackersveggies and dipcaso dip and corn chipsbrowniespecan barsapricot barszucchini breadKate's Punch:I make ahead a sugar syrup of about 3 cups sugar in 3 cups of water, and have that chilled to add to taste You can add a sprig of fresh spearmint if you have it.1 can pineapple juice1 can frozen lemonade, undiluted1 small (6 oz) can frozen orange juice, undiluted1 bottle (about 32 oz) apricot nectar1 2 liter Sprite1 1 liter bottle SeltzerMix juices, seltzers, etc., and add sugar syrup to taste. This is a very forgiving recipe- you can mix the juices in almost any quantity, depending on which flavors you want to predominate.KIELBASA OR SUMMER SAUSAGESauce:1 quart ketchup2 teasp. prepared mustard1/2 cup brown sugar2 teasp. lemon juice (optional)salt and pepper to tasteMix and microwave until hot. Cook kielbasa (about 2 pounds) in hot water. Drain and slice into individual disks. Add to sauce. Refrigerate overnight. Microwave to heat just before serving. Serve with toothpicks.HERB CHEESE2 large packages of softened cream cheese1 large clove garlic, crushed2 teasp chives2 teasp dried basil1 teasp dried dill weed1 teasp lemon pepperStir ingredients together. Spoon into pretty container. Refrig overnight. Serve with crackers.FRUIT KABOBSThese are a hit with all ages. I always make them at the last minute. Use slender, 10" long bamboo scewers. Alternate the following to make a pretty pattern: yellow and white cheese cubes (about 1"), green and white seedless grapes, canteloupe chunks. They are really pretty and go like crazy.BAR COOKIE RECIPES AT SEPARATE THREAD


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 1999)

Wow Kate!!! These sound amazing! I don't care much for sausages, but I'm sure if I made it my family would really enjoy it! As for the punch, can I say one thing! YUM!!!!! I'm going to ask my family if I can make this for tanksgiving! My cousins would absolutely love it!!!!!!! I can't wait to try it! I'm alway making my own mini punches! Usually:1/2 can of Sprite or Ginger AleOrange juiceMarachinno cherry juice!I put that all in one glass, and Mmmmmmm boy! Way better tahn what my brother used to make. Can you beleive he used to make orange juice and milk? GROSS!You also have to know about me, that I am the biggest cracker/chip and dip fan ever! That's all I snack on!!!! This dip looks sooooo good! I'm going to try it out this weekend for sure!Everybody must just love you cooking?!!! Can you invite me over for your July 4th celebration?







------------------*Michelle*


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Michelle,Love to have you for the 4th. Plan to spend the night- we have plenty of room, and the traffic doesn't clear out from the event until after 11:00. A punch recipe I do at Christmas (and this is going to sound wierd) uses egg nog, orange juice concentrate and ginger ale. I got it from Southern Living magazine years ago, and even egg nog haters like it. It tastes kind of like those dreamsickles we used to have as kids. The proportions aren't too critical, and, in fact, at holiday time I just keep those three things in the frig and fill a glass half full each of the ginger ale and egg nog, adding a couple spoons of the OJ. Try it!kate


----------

